# Scrublife - Stoner/Druggy Rap.



## AltarNation (Nov 26, 2012)

Practically all I listen to right now.

This stuff isn't for everyone, but I love the shit out of it. Really clever but playful lyrics that ride the line of being insane/stupid/awesome/clever/wise all at once... unusual rhythms, often with slow grooving beats, FUN TIMES.

Anyone listen to stuff like this?

Got more artists (of a similar style) that you wanna recommend?

Wax:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djCKc8F3mi8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsO4w7hTdWE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djCKc8F3mi8
Free Albums (Get "Scrublife"):
http://waxdotcom.bandcamp.com/

The Palmer Squares:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3_ehoqISCs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OGz9M_PXeU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWaOAqEeats
Free EP's and cheap albums:
http://thepalmersquares.bandcamp.com/

Das Racist:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzWxf7tf3Qo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xmq9T0MZ_RQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzCukmO4fhg
Multiple full albums on bandcamp but I think you gotta pay for em (or play em free from the site): http://dasracist.bandcamp.com/album/shut-up-dude


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 26, 2012)

Interesting stuff Nth... the reggaeton is not in a language I understand, lol. But the second track was good, definitely closer to being the kind of stuff I'm looking for.  Did you check out any of the three artists I posted about? They're mad good, give 'em a chance if you haven't.

Edit: What happened to Nth? Looks like I'm talkin to no one now...


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 27, 2012)

Prisoner's Revenge said:


> Yes, I viewed them! U have Good taste in music! ...and in case u r wondering - I have some major issues with this place!
> 
> cheese!


Oh, I see, you been makin new accounts, haha. Right on. Glad you liked the music... these guys deserve more exposure, share it around.


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah dude, these guys are all hardcore real in their own crazy ways. "real" hides in funny places these days!!


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 27, 2012)

Check this madness out, it's Kool AD from Das Racist before they started Das Racist:

[video=youtube;onnFTOF5XhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onnFTOF5XhI[/video]

Dude is a fucking cracked egg for sure, but cracked eggs make the best tunes...


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;LaPxxaTyBZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaPxxaTyBZM[/video]

[Verse 1: Acumental]
Rappin' for a pack of smokes and a stick of gum
Swiggin' rum 'bout to kick it one time boy
A badass like Billy Gunn
It's time to listen up
Shout outs to Venice and Philly blunt
I spit the funk man I'm too extreme
Got a head full of stupid schemes and lucid dreams
You find me rollin' up trees and patrolling the streets
When I'm flowin' to beats
Yo do you know what this means?
It means that we ain't givin' a damn
We just stick with the plan
Spittin' raps at the digital cam
Outlaws like Yosemite Sam
The dead eyes with the red ones
That can see the invisible man
Kickin' a jam, yo I clench mics, I'm the best
You punk motherfuckers need da catch up like french fries
I project lines to your inner ear
If ya didn't hear press rewind cause it's crystal clear

[Verse 2: Terminal Knowledge]
Yo, allow me to speak next loud as a T-Rex
Straight outta Hades like a hound dog with 3 heads
Surrounded by demons
Break through your lame crew like Kleenex
It ain't a reflex to squeeze techs when we vexed
But read text from a page in my rhymebook
Hey yo I'm worth far more words than a picture
So take a fine look at this righteous emcee
That's what I'm fightin' to be
Tell ya boys tighten tha D, stop lightin' the trees
I guess I stay defined by my practice
While the whole damn country turns a blind eye to wackness
Pen in my hand for when I'm ready to jam
I sit down cause my mind's too heavy to stand
Cause and effect yo
Step to the dogs and get ya neck broke
Hope the cement shoes don't effect your breast stroke
Ya got my best hopes, inhale the ses smoke
Glues my feet to the floor and makes my head float


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;N7d7TFIa5mY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7d7TFIa5mY&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]

[Verse 1: Acumental]
Take exit 13 off route 1 in Ruggsville
That's my house, it counts up to 1 mil (get it?)
I'm a buzzkill
Red alert
Acumental known to grab his lunch pail and get to work
So try to play your cards right and you won't be dismantled
I'm wishing for another life when I blow out your candles
Cause I been fightin' more indictments than Tony Soprano
And at the moment I just don't need a scandal
Yo, I wake up in the A.M. playing Ron and Fezzy rockin' steady quick to give a hater an atomic wedgie
I'm a monster
Drop you when you're not looking
Stop, rookies front and get popped like Snot Boogie
Rabble-rousing up in campus housing
Magic brownies in my tummy and I'm laughing at the cats around me
Rap astounding
You amateurs are rather lousy
Catch Acumental at your habitation acting rowdy
Burn trees like a fire on the mountain
Earn G's gotta hire an accountant
I'm higher than a cloud get
Lounging
Find me in your township
Picking psilocybin out of cow shit
I'm a mouse click shy of a website
Bringing the bacon, frying the egg white
SHOUT big announcements
Bite like a cobra
Ac grab the mic and it's over
I told ya

[Verse 2: Terminal Knowledge]
Keep biting your tongue
Sit in silence till the cycle is run
Shit done changed like Michael and one
I'm back to telling hackneying jokes
Crackin' skulls
Getting brains in the backseat like Jackie O
Term and Ac get the best of 'em
Perfect specimen
Pass the herbal essence it's my last word and testament
Live for the moment, no instant replay
Mr. DJ no digital preface
Criminal's lead state
Swindling cheapskates
It's TK, not the infant from E*Trade
I'm sick of crimpin'
Just fixing to make a living
And to figure out a simple way to infiltrate the system
For what it's worth
A couple words to make your stomach turn
I wasn't birthed
I just emerged from out the underearth
Blood sucker chugging from the jugular
The punisher
Everyone you love is who I'm coming fer
Oh phooey!
You finna blow? I'm finna go kablooey
I don't hear a word unless the shit is spoken to me
Global crook snatch the stolen ruby
I wrote the book
So don't confuse me for the cat who wrote the movie


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;SLdWWWh_5is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLdWWWh_5is&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

[Verse 1: Term K]
Hear it bang from Chicago to Oslo
Face rearranged by Pablo Picasso
A doctor of gonzo
God's own prototype
Went from slob to apostle over night
I know I'm awful lethargic
Better off showing a dog a card trick regardless
I get into it like the pigeons do it
Listen stupid, to misconstrue it would be a big improvement
It's Term K in this bitch, you heard me?
I stay legit with visceral wordplay
Nerve pain in my wrist
Big wit with a bird brain
Gifted as a kid on their birthday
See more maniacs than Natalie Merchant
Foreplay scratching the surface
Lacking a purpose
Swagger is worthless
Sacrilegious
Spit raps to a rattling furnace
Rabbitless magic tricks
Philandering philanthropist with stammering lips
Yo, I catch wreck while you catching a grip
The best yet, you as wack as it gets
Scratching a disc with a crack and a hiss
I stack chips when I'm back in the mix
Who thought I was a pacifist?
Smack a bitch like a prodigy
Class dismissed and I'm out this piece

[Hook]
Grave digging from the crib to the grave bitch
All these lames been kicking the same shit
Extra, extra, print for the papers
Coming home and I'm bringing the bacon (x2)

[Verse 2: Acumental]
Yo it's the devious squad violating the rules
Crazy aloof
Known to spend days in the booth
But I'm beating the odds, already paid all my dues
Got the receipt in my pocket, yeah I saved it as proof
Upon repeating my lines over extraneous loops
I get a Swedish massage from an Asian masseuse
Stay loose, keeping it hot, raising the roof
We be celebrating the music, inflate the balloons
Uh, weed in my lungs, Tanqueray in my juice
Taking a seat in the club to watch the ladies maneuver
But ooh, baby you're cute
And the way that you move
Just may, bring us together like April and June
I let my mind run away sometimes, too lazy to chase it
So you find me getting baked in the basement
Yeah, blaze it up
Y'all cantankerous fakers can't hang with us
As you can see my rap game deluxe
Cats label us dangerous rightfully so
Fuck around and catch a knife in the throat
I'm the bone collector
A known offender with my own agenda
Contenders step up every day and yet I won't surrender

[Hook]

[Verse 3: Term K]
I'm faded, I'm lifted and blazing the piff and the grape swish
Gettin' lazy as shit
Finna make me a living
Get the cake, get the spinach
Steak dinners, lick the plate then I'm finished

[Verse 4: Acumental]
Oh, you can find me in the dojo daily
Loco, crazy, broke, no HD
But that's just the way the photo frames me
A stone-cold frank till we both roll mainstream

[Verse 5: Term K]
And I ain't gon' water it down for all of you clowns clawin' your clown
I put my paw to the ground and produce a track
Cut loose a snap
Yo, the engineer wasn't used to that

[Outro: Acumental]
Big shouts to Kaliq Woods jamming in Jackson
Shouts to the weed wolf tagging the ads up
Magical raps no rabbits in hats
Perform radical acts and vanish on some abra-cadabra


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;phFovdYNl-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phFovdYNl-E&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

[Verse: Term K]
Yo, these kids want the raw?
Stay patient, I'm on it
Drop shit like Mitt Romney's dog on vacation
A bit groggy, all the way faded
Term hit the stage like "get rowdy y'all"
And they ain't listening
They say I suck
Golf balls through a garden hose
Down to the particle
Nose all full of carpet dope
Sharpened notes
Fart into a parking cone
Y'all would find more heart within a artichoke
Inebriated stepson with a deviated septum
Half these cats' rhymes sound like they squeezed 'em out they rectum
Wrecked 'em? Nearly killed 'em
Call me Elvis
They notify the public when the fuck I leave the building to my one-uppers
Muck runners
Gun lovers
Sud chuggers
Blood cutters
Bud puffers
Shuffling my feet just to suckle at the teat
I rummage through a heap of trash for something I could eat
Bump another key and then I bumble like a bee
Got my foot inside my mouth, so I mumble when I speak
Ass to the gas, stash underneath the seat
We gun it like Ryan Dunn in a Porsche GT3
Hundred mile steeze with a dutch between his teeth
Term pop the clutch and leave some rubber in the street
Guzzle antifreeze hand full of barbiturates
I'm hard hittin' spittin' chawed carcinogens
Cigar splittin' with his thumbnail
Bizarre liquid in my pants yo I'm calling a slug trail
You get low, we stay high like McDonough
Like that old blues record, the one that skipped
Whoop you when I wanna
When I wanna
When I wanna
When I wanna
These kids belong to bebe
Knee deep in feces, it's easy to vacate
Please clean your plate
Please keep a straight face
Read between the frequencies and wavelengths
I'm screaming "Mayday! Mayday!"
We need the payday
In Laymen's terms, Term lays men on they backs in a casket
My natural reaction to wackness
Travel faster than a lancer in battle
Like a cattle rancher
Until I see cheese, we raise stakes
Cause all I got is some Spooky Language
Produced by Nate Kiz y'all
Cop the EP on May 8th!


----------



## speshh (Dec 3, 2012)

I think some would appreciate this one, from the UK, lunar C - Vs shit dealer
[video=youtube;CZpNqGFnD5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZpNqGFnD5c[/video]


----------



## ol'StaggerLee23 (Jun 25, 2015)

Beach squad?


----------

